# Methods of Euthanasia



## prairiepanda (Sep 13, 2012)

Before anybody flames me, I *did* do a search of the forums before starting this thread, and the few similar topics I found were either too old or too different from what I'm trying to bring up. I've noticed that the community of arachnid owners seems to have very little knowledge of the subject and has been misinformed regarding many of their options. I'd like to explain how various forms of euthanasia affect the animal and see what others think about it.

*Freezing:* This seems to be the most common method, especially when we're talking about Ts. I don't understand why this is preferred at all. Arachnids have very complex nervous systems with extremely sensitive receptors throughout their bodies. As they begin to freeze, the ice crystals forming in their blood will stimulate a large portion of these receptors, presumably causing intense pain. At this point, they are unable to move and likely appear dead already, but neural signals are able continue for quite some time after other vital organs begin to fail. As a result, the animal is forced to endure pain without being able to do anything about it. To an observer, it looks like a serene death because motion comes to a stop while the animal is still in a relatively relaxed position.

*Refrigeration:* This method takes a long time, but would not induce the level of pain that freezing would. Any arachnid from an area that has distinct climactic seasons will have the ability to adjust their metabolism in response to lower than ideal temperatures. Vital organ functions are slowly reduced, and neural relays slow in much the same way they would in a sleeping mammal. It is debatable, but most species would probably experience the most peaceful death by this method. Species from areas which experience relatively consistent temperatures year round, however, will not have this ability and will die in confusion and possibly fear. It's also possible such species would experience pain, as the rate of organ failure would be uneven.

*Squashing:* If the first impact crushes everything, it can be assumed that this method is relatively humane, however disturbing. Unfortunately, in most cases the first impact leaves too much of the nervous system intact and therefore could possibly be causing pain. This one is definitely debatable, as not much research has been done into the extent of damage necessary to eliminate consciousness in arachnids. Insects, due to their lack of centralization in the nervous system, have the ability to remain conscious even with significant portions of their bodies missing. Arachnids may or may not be comparable.

*Ethyl Acetate:* Probably the most common liquid poisons used by entomologists and specimen collectors in the field for killing specimens without damaging their research or viewing value. Several drops on the thorax is lethal in two seconds or less. Poisoning can be a traumatic experience, especially so by this method as the order of organ failures is unpredictable. The T might experience pain and/or fear as a result of their reaction to the poison, but the process is quite quick.

*Ammonia poisoning using dry compounds:* Using a dry compound such as ammonium carbonate to kill Ts would be a rather harsh method. The powder will inevitably be stirred up into the air and will begin to dissolve the T's book lungs long before killing it, causing significant distress. While this method is widely accepted for use on small specimens, its use on something as large as a T would take at least several minutes and therefore should be questioned as to how humane it is.

*Ammonia poisoning using liquid compounds:* Something like Windex, when placed with the T in an airtight container, would be an effective killing mechanism. However, there is no standard compound used for this method, so there is no way of knowing what level of exposure would be needed to kill the T quickly. The risk of having the T endure a prolonged  burning sensation in the lungs is probably not worth the attempt.

*Suffocation:* For mammals, this is an extremely traumatizing way to die. With arachnids, it may appear peaceful to an observer. No research has been done as to the effects of suffocation on the bodily systems of insects or arachnids. Putting your T into an airtight container could be a good alternative to refrigeration for species which would not do as well in the fridge, but we can't know for sure. It might be a horrible experience for the T.

*Microwaving:* I have never heard of anybody actually trying this, but I have seen it brought up. It's likely that the T would die before the first second is up. Knowing the nature of microwaves, this would also be a painless experience _provided the T dies before its internal organs begin expanding._ We can only speculate as to whether the T would die before or after exploding. I believe if the microwave's power was high enough, the spider would die before. But I wouldn't take the risk. If the spider doesn't die immediately, the pain would be excruciating as pressure built up against every single nerve in their body.

If you know of any other methods, do share. As you have probably guessed, the only method I would endorse is refrigeration. Although, personally, I would rather let nature take its course in the off chance that the T would survive against all odds.

Also, please don't debate whether Ts feel pain or fear. Pain and fear, like most emotions, do not stem from the brain. They are phenomenons of the body, to be interpreted by the brain. A T's nervous system is constructed differently from a human's, but they are most definitely equipped to perceive changes in their body such as what pain and fear-causing stimuli would incur. No, they don't think about it the way we do, but they do feel it nonetheless.


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 13, 2012)

Suffocation is a very humorous way of offing a spider unless you create a vacuum and even then I assume it would not be quick.

Certain youtube personalities have tried offing Ts via the "Throwing on the ground method" to varying degrees of success. 

I am also a bit skeptical of using the fridge instead of the freezer. While at short periods it is capable of slowing down individuals it seems quite sadistic.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 13, 2012)

The freezer is the method I have used in the past. Is it the best possible? Probably not. But it works, leaves me with peace of mind, and its popular. Those are the only reasons I need.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've read good things with CO2. Also, squashing would work out better if you actually used your boots to squish it with your first try. Not sure why anybody would try to kill it by throwing it at a hard surface. I would place it on the ground and either drop a big, flat rock on it or use my shoe. It's a messy way to go but it's going to be the quickest. 

My vote is on CO2 or squishing.


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 13, 2012)

I find no reason to euthanize a spider unless you feel the "disease" or whatever it is will spread to your other Ts or you can somehow tell it definitely won't survive. As much as I hate to say something that sounds so cruel about these creatures I loved, they're just spiders. We don't euthanize crickets or ants.


----------



## advan (Sep 13, 2012)

Apparently you didn't do enough research because tarantulas don't have blood.

Please explain how fear doesn't come from the brain? Is my foot the fearful culprit?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## prairiepanda (Sep 13, 2012)

People actually try to do it by throwing them on the ground? A good stomp would be much more logical.
I forgot the CO2 method. It's the same as suffocating them, but faster. Definitely much kinder than a simple airtight container.


----------



## advan (Sep 13, 2012)

prairiepanda said:


> People actually try to do it by throwing them on the ground? A good stomp would be much more logical.
> I forgot the CO2 method. It's the same as suffocating them, but faster. Definitely much kinder than a simple airtight container.


Good luck trying to suffocate them with an airtight container. They would die from dehydration before suffocation.


----------



## prairiepanda (Sep 13, 2012)

advan said:


> Apparently you didn't do enough research because tarantulas don't have blood.
> 
> Please explain how fear doesn't come from the brain? Is my foot the fearful culprit?


Tarantulas have interstitial fluid throughout their bodies which most people refer to as blood. When a tarantula bleeds, this is what comes out. When a tarantula freezes, this is what crystalizes. 

Fear is our mental interpretation of how our body responds to threatening circumstances. We see a bear coming at us, we sweat, we tremble, our hair stands on end, we might run or we might stand there, but we do very little thinking. Fear is a largely physical phenomenon. A scared spider often either pulls away or curls up, depending on the situation. I'm sure there's other physiological symptoms we haven't discovered within the spider as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 13, 2012)

the "blood" is hemolymph. Advan is completely right about the dehydration before suffocation and that is why it is laughable.


----------



## advan (Sep 13, 2012)

prairiepanda said:


> *Fear is our mental interpretation*


Yep, doesn't come from the brain!


----------



## prairiepanda (Sep 13, 2012)

Forgive me for calling it blood. All my textbooks call it hemolymph only in parenthesis. Blood is the standard term in my studies. Sorry!

I've never heard of anybody actually attempting suffocation. Most people go for freezing. Is there any data? 
Because of how Ts move(and how little moving they actually do), not much oxygen is needed. Does anybody know how much oxygen is used in their cellular processes compared to something we're more familiar with research-wise? Bees, say?


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 13, 2012)

My opinion is that you should do more research before you conclude that tarantulas experience pain.


----------



## meghanbe (Sep 13, 2012)

Kazaam said:


> My opinion is that you should do more research before you conclude that tarantulas experience pain.


The question of whether invertebrates experience pain is hotly contested. I do not believe anyone can say for certain one way or another.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 13, 2012)

meghanbe said:


> The question of whether invertebrates experience pain is hotly contested. I do not believe anyone can say for certain one way or another.


That's why he should do more research before deciding.


----------



## Tarac (Sep 14, 2012)

The three fastest methods of dispatching a T would be, in order of priority:

1. Smashing
2. Lethal Injection (Ethyl acetate, cyanotic compounds, ammonia, water, anything in high enough volume)
3. Freezing, rapidly is preferred (larger the T the longer it will take and also will vary by species- not as fast as you might think it is)

I don't really consider the other methods humane personally, they are simply not fast enough.  I would personally only freeze really small specimens and generally prefer injection.  Smashing is very fast but then you don't have a specimen left over- selfish reason to not use the fastest method, but what can I say?


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 14, 2012)

If one has access, inhalant anesthetics such as Halothane, Isofluorane, Sevofluorane, etc serve the purpose, too.  Just leave the T in the induction chamber over long.  Only problem with using anesthetics is determining how long is 'long enough'.  After apparent demise, the patient/victim needs to be monitored for recurring signs of life.

Even though I have access to a wide range of anesthetics, both inhalant and injectable, I still choose the freezing method.  All tarantulas in their wild states are subject to fluctuations in temperature, granted, some more so than others.  If the animal is refrigerated first, then placed in the freezer, that, IMO is the least stressful to both animal and handler and takes any guesswork out of it.


----------



## prairiepanda (Sep 14, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> If the animal is refrigerated first, then placed in the freezer, that, IMO is the least stressful to both animal and handler and takes any guesswork out of it.


I like that idea. Reduce the spider's sensitivity significantly by refrigeration before killing it faster in the freezer. No monetary investment, either. Very good!


Just a note to those complaining about whether spiders feel pain: You do realize that a discussion of euthanasia is null without the assumption that they do? I can't imagine another reason for euthanasia other than to end suffering. Unless, of course, you raise Ts for the purpose of making a profit, in which case you might consider killing a "defective" T to free up space for ones with greater breeding potential...


----------



## BrettG (Sep 14, 2012)

There are plenty of reasons to end ones suffering.Ruptured abdomen,nematodes and other parasites,and the list goes on.They may NOT be "suffering" but when the outcome is THAT grim what is the point of letting them CLING to life?I have NEVER heard of anyone killing one for the reasons you just mentioned.I have to ask...Are you an active hobbyist?


----------



## Tarac (Sep 14, 2012)

BrettG said:


> There are plenty of reasons to end ones suffering.Ruptured abdomen,nematodes and other parasites,and the list goes on.They may NOT be "suffering" but when the outcome is THAT grim what is the point of letting them CLING to life?I have NEVER heard of anyone killing one for the reasons you just mentioned.I have to ask...Are you an active hobbyist?


Goes with the "culling" of slings discussion in the "inbreeding" threads, although not exactly for freeing up space but kind of.  I get what you mean though- "oh, I don't need two Rosie's anymore, this one lost a leg in molt anyway so it's defective and I need that cage... *smash*" 

Can't imagine doing it myself.  

Could also be done to save expense of dealing with it (nursing, ICU, time, feeders, etc.) and to get it out of your collection to prevent spreading something like the assorted pathogens you mentioned.  

I would guess that most of us only euthanize for the reason you mentioned though- why let it cling to life when there is no hope?  Even though it may not experience conventional pain, it does at least seem to be more cruel to watch a T die slowly of some terrible death than to dispatch of it in a timely manner.  Any animal for that matter.


----------



## advan (Sep 14, 2012)

BrettG said:


> I have to ask...Are you an active hobbyist?


 Here you go. Clicky


----------



## skar (Sep 14, 2012)

advan said:


> Here you go. Clicky


Settles that. Btw forgot death by incineration .


----------



## BrettG (Sep 14, 2012)

advan said:


> Here you go. Clicky


Do not know how I missed that.....But that answers allllll of my questions.


----------



## wesker12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thermite works wonders if you need to vaporize something with minimal organic waste!


----------



## twentyeggs (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mention the Boiling pot of water. From my experiences heating up a large pot to a rolling boil kills things within seconds. For crab and lobster with hard thick shells it takes a few seconds, i've never seen anything more than 5 seconds, usually between 2-3. 

I've dispatched fish this way, I had an Oscar that was hell bent on killing my other fish. I tried selling it to many stores, even tried craigslist. One morning i came out and my other Oscar had his left fin completely bit off and skin hanging from his belly. I snatched that bully fish and threw him in boiling water and he was dead with in 2 seconds. I have also killed many pests and bugs under running hot water from the faucet, in my parents house where the water is near boiling. They usually die in less than a second. I've done this A LOT! Its easy, fast, and clean.

---------- Post added 09-16-2012 at 12:03 PM ----------

For gun owners who have an easy place to visit, pull out the 12-guage shotgun! even if you don't hit the T the pressure wave is enough to vaporize it, so long as you are point blank. Or for those who live in firework states. Grab a cherry bomb or M-1000. explosions would kill even faster than a gun. In any case, this would be best for the T, and fun for you... not fun your killing things, but if it must be done that it is what it is. let the poor T go out with a bang...

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## donniedark0 (Sep 16, 2012)

lol go out with a bang.


----------



## natebugman (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, this isn't as much fun as blowing up things with firecrackers. 



prairiepanda said:


> As they begin to freeze, the ice crystals forming in their blood will stimulate a large portion of these receptors, presumably causing intense pain.


Assuming that tarantulas can feel pain, how do you know that the spider isn't already in a dormant, not just motionless, state due to the low temperature's effects on it's cold blooded physiology when these ice crystals begin to form? The tarantula isn't going to instantly begin to freeze when you place it in the freezer. It's going to have to cool down from room temperature first, just like it would in a refrigerator, just at a higher rate.  Since the location of the tarantula's "brain" is relatively near the surface of the animal (the anterior ventral floor of the cephalothorax vs for example, the center of a fat filled abdomen), it is likely to cool off quickly. This could cause it to slip into dormancy quickly and even allow the brain to be one of the first organs to freeze leading to a more rapid death.



twentyeggs said:


> [/COLOR]For gun owners who have an easy place to visit, pull out the 12-guage shotgun! even if you don't hit the T the pressure wave is enough to vaporize it, so long as you are point blank. Or for those who live in firework states. Grab a cherry bomb or M-1000. explosions would kill even faster than a gun. In any case, this would be best for the T, and fun for you... not fun your killing things, but if it must be done that it is what it is. let the poor T go out with a bang...


Now, twentyeggs, we gotta do this right....put the T in the refrigerator for 20 minutes first so it can't possibly get away, then blow it up! Otherwise, someone might think it was sporting and start some kind of craze...people rushing out to pet stores and the western states to blast live tarantulas. LOL. Joking aside, I'm sure such things happen more than I want to think about.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Sep 19, 2012)

Liquid nitrogen? I think that would probably be best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 19, 2012)

There's only ONE way to euthanize ANYTHING: Throw into real ALIEN (tm) blood! *sizzle*


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Sep 19, 2012)

twentyeggs said:


> I'm surprised no one has mention the Boiling pot of water. From my experiences heating up a large pot to a rolling boil kills things within seconds. For crab and lobster with hard thick shells it takes a few seconds, i've never seen anything more than 5 seconds, usually between 2-3.
> 
> I've dispatched fish this way, I had an Oscar that was hell bent on killing my other fish. I tried selling it to many stores, even tried craigslist. One morning i came out and my other Oscar had his left fin completely bit off and skin hanging from his belly. I snatched that bully fish and threw him in boiling water and he was dead with in 2 seconds. I have also killed many pests and bugs under running hot water from the faucet, in my parents house where the water is near boiling. They usually die in less than a second. I've done this A LOT! Its easy, fast, and clean.
> 
> ...


No.

Just, no.

Fish feel pain in every single way we do, that's a fact. Boiling is never *ever* *ever* an option for killing any vertebrate. Fish can be killed humanely by a severe overdose of an anesthetic, like clove oil. It kills instantly when done correctly. 

I don't want to bash on you or anything, but I am completely horrified by all aspects of your Oscar story. 

As far as Ts go, I would only ever opt for something instant like squashing with a cinder block or, if I was confident it killed instantly, some kind of chemical.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 19, 2012)

Tarac said:


> The three fastest methods of dispatching a T would be, in order of priority:
> 
> 1. Smashing
> 2. Lethal Injection (Ethyl acetate, cyanotic compounds, ammonia, water, anything in high enough volume)
> ...


From personal experience, I agree with these and esp. #2.  I feel the need, the need for speed


----------



## Scorpionidae (Sep 19, 2012)

Nobody has mentioned feeding them to another animal. If you have carnivorous/insectivorous animals, they could eat most species of tarantulas. Monitors, tegus, geckos, dragons, and some kinds of turtles and snakes, would kill any spider within a few seconds.
It would be similar to the crushing method, except you would actually get a use out of the dying tarantula. This method would have a few potential defects. It would be best for only tarantulas that were free of any contagious problems, and only ones that were incapable of injecting venom, no matter how powerful. If could have worse effect on a smaller species, even though it might not be very harmful to people.
The urticating hairs could also have a negative effect on the animal that the tarantula is being fed to.
Tarantulas could even be fed to other tarantulas, if the problem is not contagious. People sometimes let the male be eaten by the female, during a breeding attempt, hoping to get a higher amount of eggs, and healthier offspring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Scorpionidae said:


> People sometimes let the male be eaten by the female, during a breeding attempt, hoping to get a higher amount of eggs, and healthier offspring.


What does the male getting eaten by the female have to do with egg-production? Someone please enlighten me, I'm curious...


----------



## Shrike (Sep 20, 2012)

My preference would be to nuke the tarantula from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## natebugman (Sep 20, 2012)

Shrike said:


> My preference would be to nuke the tarantula from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.


I don't think anyone can top this one. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure I would want to feed a sick arachnid to something else...


----------



## HairyCelt (Sep 21, 2012)

meghanbe said:


> The question of whether invertebrates experience pain is hotly contested. I do not believe anyone can say for certain one way or another.


The word "pain" refers to the feeling that humans experience when exposed to certain stimuli and it would be difficult to directly transfer this to an invert. However, any animal will move away from a potentially damaging situation - I'm sure that if you were to burn the leg of a tarantula it would scarper pretty quickly. This means the animal is experiencing a stimulus it "knows" to be dangerous. While they may not feel pain in the same way as humans, they're certainly aware of painful stimuli and should be treated accordingly.

(In my opinion it's better to assume that any creature under one's care is capable of feeling pain, that way you help maximise its welfare and help mitigate risk)

As for euthanasia, I'm a great believer in the power of the size 11 boot. Never a nice thing to have to do, but necessary once in a while. (The use of an opaque bag makes the horrible task a wee bit easier)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## natebugman (Sep 21, 2012)

HairyCelt said:


> As for euthanasia, I'm a great believer in the power of the size 11 boot. Never a nice thing to have to do, but necessary once in a while. (The use of an opaque bag makes the horrible task a wee bit easier)


I'd never be able to step on one of my pets,  because (1) I've usually grown too attached to the animal to bear to do it (whether they have the ability to reciprocate or not), and (2) the sound/sensation of crushing an exoskeleton that large would likely cause me to vomit or worse. I don't consider myself squeemish, but since I started studying entomology, I find it completely repulsive to crush insects, spiders, etc. I still do it to cockroaches that I find in inappropriate places, but the larger they are the more nauseated and icked-out (technical term) I feel. So crushing is pretty much out for me as a method of euthanasia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tarac (Sep 21, 2012)

natebugman said:


> I'd never be able to step on one of my pets,  because (1) I've usually grown too attached to the animal to bear to do it (whether they have the ability to reciprocate or not), and (2) the sound/sensation of crushing an exoskeleton that large would likely cause me to vomit or worse. I don't consider myself squeemish, but since I started studying entomology, I find it completely repulsive to crush insects, spiders, etc. I still do it to cockroaches that I find in inappropriate places, but the larger they are the more nauseated and icked-out (technical term) I feel. So crushing is pretty much out for me as a method of euthanasia.


I agree, the *squish* is a bit much.  And then there's clean up...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RobynTRR (Sep 25, 2012)

twentyeggs said:


> I'm surprised no one has mention the Boiling pot of water. From my experiences heating up a large pot to a rolling boil kills things within seconds. For crab and lobster with hard thick shells it takes a few seconds, i've never seen anything more than 5 seconds, usually between 2-3.
> 
> I've dispatched fish this way, I had an Oscar that was hell bent on killing my other fish. I tried selling it to many stores, even tried craigslist. One morning i came out and my other Oscar had his left fin completely bit off and skin hanging from his belly. I snatched that bully fish and threw him in boiling water and he was dead with in 2 seconds. I have also killed many pests and bugs under running hot water from the faucet, in my parents house where the water is near boiling. They usually die in less than a second. I've done this A LOT! Its easy, fast, and clean.
> 
> ...


Wow, I can't identify with any of this at all. Using fireworks, boiling water or a gun, to kill an animal wouldn't be "fun" for me in any fashion.

I know I am getting more sensitive in my old (42) age, but still...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## twentyeggs (Oct 5, 2012)

VickyChaiTea said:


> No.
> 
> Just, no.
> 
> ...



How is my oscar story horrific? Do you not eat fish? When i fish, i bait a sharp barbed hook that gouges and pierces the mouth gills and stomachs of fish, rip it out of the water and cut its spine with a knife. If you eat fish from stores than add in suffocation. I dispatched my Oscar the fastest most humane way possible. If you want to show me were to get a gallon of clove oil for under 60 bucks and then prove to me that throwing a fish into an intense super toxin is better than instant death by heat than be my guest. There is no better way of killing seafood than hot water unless you have the surgical expertise of severing the brain stem, in which I don't, not on an oscar anyways. Next time you eat a can of tuna, by your ideology your eating a can of torture and cruelty.

---------- Post added 10-05-2012 at 06:39 PM ----------




RobynTRR said:


> Wow, I can't identify with any of this at all. Using fireworks, boiling water or a gun, to kill an animal wouldn't be "fun" for me in any fashion.
> 
> I know I am getting more sensitive in my old (42) age, but still...


you missed it, the fun isn't in killing, the fun is playing with dangerous things... It is never "fun" to kill anything. It is actually very sad. However blowing things up IS fun. so if you can minimize the sad occasion with something fun it helps the closure. Plus your giving your T the opportunity to experience something most Ts don't get to experience. Like in space cowboys, when Tommy Lee Jones knows he is going to die of Cancer so instead he volunteers to die by steering the missiles and landing on the moon knowing he will never get back.


----------



## Lenxx (Oct 6, 2012)

twentyeggs said:


> Plus your giving your T the opportunity to experience something most Ts don't get to experience. Like in space cowboys, when Tommy Lee Jones knows he is going to die of Cancer so instead he volunteers to die by steering the missiles and landing on the moon knowing he will never get back.


Are you serious..?
A tarantulla probably wont apreciate the oportunity, im sorry to say...

In my mind, the "refrigerator and then freezer" is still the better way. And i havent read any proof that its not, just people beliving othervise.


----------



## poisoned (Oct 6, 2012)

Lenxx said:


> Are you serious..?
> A tarantulla probably wont apreciate the oportunity, im sorry to say...
> 
> In my mind, the "refrigerator and then freezer" is still the better way. And i havent read any proof that its not, just people beliving othervise.


This argument is just ridiculous. It's like "prove that Flying spaghetti monster doesn't exist"

Refrigerator and then freezer is not very different from directly to freezer method. Before it starts to grow crystals, its whole body will be very refrigerated.


----------



## twentyeggs (Oct 6, 2012)

poisoned said:


> This argument is just ridiculous. It's like "prove that Flying spaghetti monster doesn't exist"
> 
> Refrigerator and then freezer is not very different from directly to freezer method. Before it starts to grow crystals, its whole body will be very refrigerated.


What the heck are you talking about? your wrong. it is not ridiculous... the spaghetti monster is real. Not only is he real, but that little tomato and meat laden tentacled beast can respawn!


----------



## sugarsandz (Oct 6, 2012)

I haven't had to put down a tarantula so I don't know what I'd do. I do know that when animals suffer it's best to be fast with it, but I'm no expert and it seems like nobody really knows for sure how Ts respond to pain. I know I'm going to sound like a hippy for saying this but in the end most things that can suffer will suffer when it's time to die to some extent. I value the life of my tarantulas and the crickets I feed them, as dumb as that sounds. I know my spiders will die if they don't eat the crickets, and I do feel bad for the crickets but it's part of life, it's not like I can buy vegan insects. Treat them well and if you have to end a life to stop the pain or just because you don't want the guilt of a drawn out death regardless of pain or no pain just do what you think is the best and fastest method. I know smashing seems savage but if you used something very heavy and dense it would still be faster than the other methods, when things are dead they aren't going to know that they have been smashed to bits. At least we can end sufffering or the like for our ill or dying animal friends, we just slow the process down in ourselves which just makes us suffer more sometimes. Ok, that's my opinion as strange as it might be. : )


----------



## arachnofab (Oct 8, 2012)

I would def. have to vote for Squashing it; its the most humane way for the critter. You don't want to risk feeding it to another critter even if is not venomous, but the hurt alone it could cause a reptile, possibly.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Oct 11, 2012)

this thread got very entertaining....

:bomb:
the m80 idea takes the cake


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 11, 2012)

> > People sometimes let the male be eaten by the female, during a breeding attempt, hoping to get a higher amount of eggs, and healthier offspring.
> 
> 
> What does the male getting eaten by the female have to do with egg-production? Someone please enlighten me, I'm curious...


There are some schools of thought that if the female eats the male it results in bigger, better, more.  Of course that would require that the male munching occur after a successful breeding...


----------

